# Let's See Some Early Drop Stands



## oddball (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## oddball (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## oddball (Dec 23, 2016)

An Ebay listing


----------



## oddball (Dec 23, 2016)

From my 1917-18 The Union Supply Catalog


----------



## oddball (Dec 23, 2016)

Here's another


----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2016)

oddball said:


> From my 1917-18 The Union Supply Catalog
> View attachment 400288




Here it is!


----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## oddball (Dec 23, 2016)

I knew you would respond Catfish, you are the man!


----------



## oddball (Dec 23, 2016)

Indian motorcycle stand


----------



## oddball (Dec 23, 2016)

Hudson motorcycle stand,looks like 2 bottom supports stacked that hit  bottom stays,and single support between them, yes?


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 23, 2016)

Rack with stand


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 23, 2016)

'17 Iver with an '18 Chief behind it.


----------



## oddball (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 24, 2016)

same one as above:
no fender clip design.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## TR6SC (Dec 25, 2016)

Found this center stand yesterday with a bike connected to it. I thought British pre-war, but thanks to the 'thusiasts, I was informulated that this is a Japanese Bridgestone from the '50s.
I've been told that this is not a drum brake, but a Snail brake. I'm drifting off the topic though.
The stand looks good enough to fix the bike around.


----------



## arnold (Dec 29, 2016)




----------

